# Cage opinions please!!!



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Opinions on a cage please! This cage is available $166 and I'm thinking of getting it for the rats. Do you guys think it's a good price? What do you think of the cage in general?

And, the big question - ideas for making levels for it please? I won't get in unless I can think of a way to make easily cleanable levels for it, so please help me out!!!

Here is the cage:










Size:
38"Wx18"Dx77"H
3/8" bar spacing
Wrought iron, non toxic, powder coated.

Unfortunately, it only comes in white. 


Thoughts, ideas, suggestions?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ooh, it's pretty. i'd love a white cage, it's just so much brighter and happier, but that's just me. for a huge cage like that, seems like a good deal to me. it looks like it already has levels, so you could just cover them with stick-on linoleum tiles like some people on this forum do, and that way they'll be easily wiped clean. what brand is it and can rats get from the top half to the bottom or were you planning on keeping them separated?


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

There is an opening between the top and bottom levels for them to go through. 

The levels in teh cage are just 4 1/3 wide leels. I don't think that's enough, or that they are big enough.

Here is a current pic of my cage for comparisons sake.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

well they have 4 third-levels, but they also have 2 full floors, so i don't think that's a problem. beside, the fuller levels will have more room for the rats to actually move around, as opposed to your current cage, where whatever toys, etc on each shelf practically take up the whole shelf. dunno, that's my two cents. i think that it's an awesome price for such a large cage tho.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

With each half being 3 feet tall, only having 2 partial levels per half would have a lot of wasted space that they would never got to/use. I primarily have does, so they like to run and jump as opposed to lounge and sleep, so I can't just full the space with hammocks, and I need places to set their igloos and such as well. That's why I was asking for suggestions on making levels for it.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

gotcha gotcha. i use hardware cloth and zip ties, for a total of less than $10 at home depot. they're not moveable levels, but they are really easy to install and you can cover them with stick-lino and then they are easy enough to wipe down. you can use hardware cloth to expand the levels, i suppose.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Ohhh, that's a good idea. Hardware cloth sounds pretty good! If it's cut exactly, does it have much give. With 8 rats, and some of them big boys, they get heavy. ^^


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE AN AMAZING DEAL, but what is the bar spacing?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

She put 3/8" already in her first post.

Nice cage!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> She put 3/8" already in her first post.
> 
> Nice cage!


LOL :roll: i knew that...i swear. I missed the writing under the picture. :lol:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you can get corner litter trays from the pet stores and shower corner or long trays from the dollar store. with the shower stuff all you have to is stick some lino down and zip-tie it in. very sturdy. also organizing boxes from the dollar store could work too. and if you stretch out the hammock so it taught then that can work as a wobly level. those parrot rope toys are wonderfull too. the rats can climb on them or chill. an dif you place everything stragetically the girls will have tons of things and space to run around on.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

That's an excellent cage. I know several members of other forums who have the same one and love it.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like you will either have to cut out or cover the wire grate, that defeats the purpose of the slide pans if you just cover it but I bet you can cut it out just fine.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> Looks like you will either have to cut out or cover the wire grate, that defeats the purpose of the slide pans if you just cover it but I bet you can cut it out just fine.


The wire grates in the bottom come out....


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh that's cool....


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

so a-masing...... 0.o


----------

